

Facebook Claims Using The Site Will Make You Feel Better - ektimo
http://www.allfacebook.com/2010/04/facebook-claims-using-the-site-will-make-you-feel-better/

======
Anon84
Not exactly. It claims that people that feel better use the site more. Quite a
large difference.

Correlation != Causation.

